# Portuñol



## panjabigator

Alguien me puede decir algo sobre el estatus de Portiñol?  Trate de buscar hilos sobre Portiñol porque me parecia que fueran tantas pero no encontre ni uno.

Bueno, quiero saber si es un lenguaje independiente, o una mezcla de ambos idiomas.  Hay personas que solamente lo habla como monolinguales?

Gracias!


----------



## jazyk

Talvez não tenha encontrado nada porque não digitou corretamente a palavra: portunhol/portuñol.

Não, não creio que haja pessoas que tenham o portunhol como língua materna, já que é uma mescla de português e espanhol, que, pelo que tenho entendido, tem o _suposto _intuito de _facilitar_ a comunicação entre falantes de português e de espanhol.


----------



## panjabigator

Obrigado!  Agora voy a buscarlos!  Que bueno que pude leer su post sin problemas de entender!  Me alegre mucho que haya sido leyendo sus mensajes!


----------



## luis masci

Hola panja;hasta donde yo se, le llamamos “portuñol” (de manera totalmente informal y un poco jocosa) a la manera de hablar (o escribir) de las personas que siendo de origen hispano tratan de hablar portugués (o viceversa) y lo hacen mezclando palabras y expresiones de ambos idiomas (ya que generalmente son entendidos debido a las similitudes de ambas lenguas).
Pero , te reitero, que al menos yo sepa no existe tal cosa como algo oficial.


----------



## pickypuck

Sí, coincido en lo que se ha dicho. En un idioma normalmente una palabra siempre es de un modo, sin embargo, cuando se habla "portuñol" unas veces una determinada palabra la dices en portugués y otras la misma en español, o a veces te la inventas. Es imposible que algo así adquiera estatus oficial y por supuesto no existen monolingües en este invento  

¡Olé!


----------



## panjabigator

Esta ocurrencia solamente ocurre con la frontera de Uruguay o de todos los paises sudamericanos?


----------



## Vanda

Pelo menos, que eu saiba, ocorre na Argentina também. Deve se aplicar a todos, tenho visto chilenos falando _portuñol._ Não sei do lado de lá, quero dizer, será que os espanhóis e portugueses lançam mão desse recurso?


----------



## Ediroa

Pues, aquí en España solo conozco brasileños, y a veces hablan de la palabra "portuñol", quizá entre España y Portugal también se hable de ello. Investigaré un poco más .

Salu2


----------



## panjabigator

Pienso que en Espana este va a suceder con la frontera de Galicia y Castila y Leon y Galicia y Asturias.


----------



## pickypuck

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Pienso que en Espana este va a suceder con la frontera de Galicia y Castila y Leon y Galicia y Asturias.


 
También entre las fronteras  Extremadura-Portugal y Andalucía-Portugal. A toda esta zona se la conoce como "La raya - A raia".

Asturias no tiene frontera con Portugal.

¡Olé!


----------



## panjabigator

Pero Asturias tiene frontera con Galicia, no?  Por eso pense que alla quizas se mezclen los idiomas tambien.


----------



## pickypuck

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Pero Asturias tiene frontera con Galicia, no? Por eso pense que alla quizas se mezclen los idiomas tambien.


 
No, Asturias limita con Castilla y León, Galicia y Cantabria. Portugal tiene frontera sólo con cuatro Comunidades Autónomas: Galicia, Castilla y León, Extremadura y Andalucía.

El portuñol se puede hablar hasta en Florida (o en cualquier otro sitio, la Antártida, Australia...), cuando se encuentran un hablante de español con un hablante de portugués. No es un idioma, sino un invento para intentar comunicarse dos personas que no conocen el otro idioma   Evidentemente en los territorios fronterizos es donde más probabilidad hay de que este encuentro se produzca.

¡Olé!


----------



## Outsider

Hola. La Wikipedia tiene una página sobre el portuñol, y otra sobre el portuñol riverense. Al que parece, hay varios "grados" de portuñol.

En la bibliografía, hay dos artículos que pueden ser útiles.


----------



## panjabigator

Otro enlace en lo cual se provide ejemplos de portin~ol.


----------



## lazarus1907

Curioso: Mis amigos portugueses dicen "portañol".


----------



## Outsider

Creo que son apenas variantes de "português + español".


----------



## matthawk127

entonces es algo parecido a "spanglish"...un cambio de codigos?


----------



## Tomby

Pouco o nada posso acrescentar aos pontos #4 e #5 deste tema. Não existe como idioma. É a maneira de se comunicar entre si luso falantes e hispano falantes quando eles só sabem falar português e castelhano respectivamente. 
Existe um fenómeno semelhante chamado _spanglish_ entre o inglês e o espanhol. Até há um dicionário. Exemplo: "_Voy a parquear el carro_" = "_Voy a aparcar el coche_".


----------



## panjabigator

Pense que debiera ser estacionar y no parquear.

Gracias a todos por aclararme.

Muito obriago a tudos por me aclarar.  (e' correcto?)


----------



## pickypuck

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Pense que debiera ser estacionar y no parquear.
> 
> Gracias a todos por aclararme.
> 
> Muito obriago a tudos por me aclarar. (e' correcto?)


 
También existe estacionar, pero en contextos más formales.

Obrigado, todos  

¡Olé!


----------



## vince

Acho que en Galicia se habla gallego, no es la misma cosa que portuñol. Esta lingua está más cerca del português que del español.

Tengo una pregunta sobre el portuñol: qué idioma forma la base de gramática?

Es decir: Quales de las oraciones siguientes son portuñol?
- Tenho hecho // Tengo hecho // He feito
- Yo quiero le hablar // Eu quero hablar-le?

Gracias por sua ayuda,
Vince


----------



## Fernando

Ejemplo de portunhol:

Eu acho que nao a um idioma que seja a base da gramática. Simplemente (por exemplo, quando fala o espanhol en territorio luso-falante) e mais facil que a gramática seja a espanhola e vice-versa. 

En el ejemplo del párrafo anterior puedes ver que simplemente he escrito en español con algunas palabras que sé en portugués. Posiblemente un español diría "he feito". Un portugués posiblemente lo haría al contrario: "Tenho hecho" o "Hice".

Es una forma de destrozar los dos idiomas pero sirve (más o menos) en la práctica (te lo digo por experiencia).


----------



## Outsider

Fernando said:
			
		

> Ejemplo de portunhol:
> 
> Eu acho que nao ha um idioma que seja a base da gramática. Simplesmente (por exemplo, quando fala o espanhol em territorio luso-falante) é mais facil que a gramática seja a espanhola e vice-versa.


¡Muito bien, Fernando! 

Acho que já sabe mais português do que pensa.

*Vince*, os _links_ que eu indiquei na página anterior talvez respondam às suas perguntas.


----------



## GMM

Olá!

Estacionar é português correcto e parquear não existe em português de Portugal, só em espanhol, penso eu.
Aclarar não existe em português, mas antes elucidar, esclarecer...

"Portuñol" , como já disseram mais pessoas, não existe formalmente e serve apenas para que os portugueses/espanhóis se façam entender entre si. A maior parte das vezes os portugueses inventam palavras "espanholizando-as" ou  usam palavras portuguesas, mas com sotaque (acento) espanhol para se fazerem perceber.
Nunca ouvi falar de dicionário!

Um abraço,

GMM






			
				panjabigator said:
			
		

> Pense que debiera ser estacionar y no parquear.
> 
> Gracias a todos por aclararme.
> 
> Muito obriago a tudos por me aclarar. (e' correcto?)


----------



## Vanda

GMM. bem-vindo,

Do lado de cá, usamos a palavra aclarar, entre outros sentidos, com o sentido de _esclarecer; elucidar; explicar, explicar claramente._

Nossos dicionaristas já incluíram o *portunhol*: (dado como burlesco)


> 1 O resultado da mistura dos códigos (q. v.) português e espanhol.
> 2. Vocabulário e fraseologia basicamente pertencentes ao português acrescidos de alguns traços da fonologia e de palavras do espanhol, utilizados por um falante nativo de português que não domina aquela língua


 Aurélio.


----------



## Tomby

GMM said:
			
		

> Estacionar é português correcto e parquear não existe em português de Portugal, só em espanhol, penso eu.


GMM, antes de nada, bem-vindo ao fórum. "Parquear" também não existe em espanhol. Era só um exemplo que coloquei. Como todos concordamos, ora o _portunhol_, ora o _spanglish_, não são línguas nem dialectos como o galego, o mirandês (Trás-os-Montes), o bable (dilecto do castelhano falado nas Astúrias), etc.
Um abraço,

P.S.- Tenho um míni Dicionário de Baianês. Não sei se é uma língua ou um dialecto. Eu penso que se trata de um dialecto do nordeste brasileiro.


----------



## Vanda

Baianês é como o nosso mineirês (do estado de Minas Gerais), definitivamente não uma língua, mas um modo regional de se falar. Veja nos recursos e neste tópico algo sobre mineirês e outros -ês.


----------



## Maria Maya

estáis llevando muy en serio el portuñol. 'Portuñol' es una expresión graciosa, quizás peyorativa, para un español o portugués hablante que intenta expresarse en portugués o español, sin saberlo, basándose en las semejanzas entre las dos lenguas.


----------



## Turca

Es interesante el fenómeno "portuñol" que tiene lugar en la frontera de Brasil-Argentina y Brasil-Uruguay. He pasado un tiempo en ciudades fronterizas y es curioso como del lado brasileño utilizan la palabra "remolacha" para su beterraba y del lado argentino usan "Nossa Senhora!" cuando se sorprenden. Del mismo modo palabras y giros como "bah!", "tchê", "ufa", "mate", "china", "bombacha" son compartidos en toda la región "gaucha" de estas "pampas", a veces con algunas diferencias de sentido como en el caso de las tres primeras expresiones.
Si bien el portuñol no es un idioma, el gobierno argentino enfatizó la importancia de la escuela de frontera para el correcto aprendizaje del propio idioma. En escuelas de frontera en Misiones se ha implementado la enseñanza de los dos idiomas (español y portugués) para que los chicos no los confundan: allí si, hablan portuñol y no escriben bien ni el español ni el portugués.
Desde ya espero que haya servido de algio mi comentario.
Turca


----------



## Honeypum

En Argentina y en Brasil se hablan de "hablar portuñol" y "falar portunhol" respectivamente, refiriéndose a la mezcla de ambos lenguajes.

pergunta..vocês acham muitas diferências entre o "brasileiro" e o português do Portugal?


----------



## Vanda

Olá Honeypum,

Sim, creio ser a mesma diferença que vocês percebem do espanhol da Espanha.

Alguns tópicos em que discutimos isso:
aqui, aqui, e principalmente aqui.


----------



## Honeypum

Vanda said:
			
		

> Olá Honeypum,
> 
> Sim, creio ser a mesma diferença que vocês percebem do espanhol da Espanha.
> 
> Alguns tópicos em que discutimos isso:
> aqui, aqui, e principalmente aqui.


 
Obrigada, Vanda!


----------



## Maria Maya

Hola turca, qué tal ? Bueno, para mí el término portuñol no se refería a este fenómeno a que te refieres, creo que es muy común que en región de frontera haya alguna contaminación entre los idiomas, esperemos los linguistas pero yo lo llamaría contaminación, mientras el portuñol es algo mucho más "generalizado" e "informal".

Cuanto a las diferencias del portugués de Brasil y de Portugal, bueno, muchos términos son distintos, a nosotros de Brasil algunos términos que se usan en Portugal nos hace gracia, y creo que lo mismo ocurrirá al revés, pero pienso que lo que más dificulta el entendimiento no es el vocabulario, sino que la pronunciación, la portuguesa es más "cerrada", puede pasar que yo vea una persona hablando en la televisión portuguesa y tenga dificultad de entenderla. Depende del hablante y del acento, creo.


----------



## Turca

Maria Maya said:
			
		

> Hola turca, qué tal ? Bueno, para mí el término portuñol no se refería a este fenómeno a que te refieres, creo que es muy común que en región de frontera haya alguna contaminación entre los idiomas, esperemos los linguistas pero yo lo llamaría contaminación, mientras el portuñol es algo mucho más "generalizado" e "informal".
> 
> Cuanto a las diferencias del portugués de Brasil y de Portugal, bueno, muchos términos son distintos, a nosotros de Brasil algunos términos que se usan en Portugal nos hace gracia, y creo que lo mismo ocurrirá al revés, pero pienso que lo que más dificulta el entendimiento no es el vocabulario, sino que la pronunciación, la portuguesa es más "cerrada", puede pasar que yo vea una persona hablando en la televisión portuguesa y tenga dificultad de entenderla. Depende del hablante y del acento, creo.


----------



## Turca

Acho que você tem razão em diferenciar os dois termos ("portunhol" e "poluição"). Eu não tinha reparado nesse detalhe, mas cabe aqui a pergunta: O que nasceu primeiro? O ovo ou a galinha?. Não sei nada desses fenômenos porque não sou catedrática em línguas. No entanto, gostaria de saber se o portunhol nasce daquela troca de palavras, daquela poluição que você falou. Se você puder me explicar, agradecer-lhe-ei (oba!!!), gostaria de saber mais um pouco sobre isso. Se não puder, vamos abrir um tópico aqui... é incrível como uma questão leva à outra, e todas elas interessantíssimas.

Obrigada!
Turca


----------



## sjofre

Por cá diz-se que portunhol (ou portuñol) refere-se a uma tentativa de um português falar espanhol ou vice-versa. Também chamamos a isso Espanholês ou Españolés


----------



## Pedroh

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> ... Exemplo: "_Voy a parquear el carro_" = "_Voy a aparcar el coche_".


Buen día a todos:

En Argentina, diríamos "_Voy a estacionar el auto_". Nunca usamos "aparcar". Tampoco empleamos "carro" y raras veces diríamos "coche".

Saludos cordiales
Pedro


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola, Pedroh! Agradezco tu colaboración. Supongo que en América, al haber varios países de habla castellana, cada uno tiene sus propias costumbres y su forma de hablar una misma lengua. Aqui mismo en España, siendo un país de dimensiones pequeñas comparado con la Argentina, hay regiones donde es mas común llamar a una cosa por un determinado nombre que es inusual en otra región.
¡Ah!, que no se me olvide, "¡bienvenido al foro!".


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Bueno, para mí el portuñol es una especie de "burla". Mira, yo nací el Lisboa donde viví 10 años. Mi madre es española y siempre me habló en español, por lo cual soy bilingüe. Sin embargo, cuando vivía en Portugal... si hablaba en español siempre decía alguna "portuguesada". Hoy en día, si hablo portugués, de vez en cuando se me escapa alguna "españolada". Son dos idiomas muy parecidos y por lo tanto muy fáciles de confundir. 
La gente que vive en la frontera, tiende a mezclarlos, eso es "portuñol". O los portugueses que no saben hablar español pero saben algunas palabras y lo intentan... no es que estén hablando español, están hablando "portuñol". Pero ni es idioma, ni dialecto ni nada de nada.


----------



## Pedroh

Tomba!





			
				Tombatossals said:
			
		

> ¡Hola, Pedroh! Agradezco tu colaboración. Supongo que en América, al haber varios países de habla castellana, cada uno tiene sus propias costumbres y su forma de hablar una misma lengua. Aqui mismo en España, siendo un país de dimensiones pequeñas comparado con la Argentina, hay regiones donde es mas común llamar a una cosa por un determinado nombre que es inusual en otra región.
> ¡Ah!, que no se me olvide, "¡bienvenido al foro!".


Gracias por la recepción.

Saludos cordiales
Pedro


----------



## Porteño

En la Argentina solo se usa estacionar


----------



## Ibérico

Eu conheco mas é o português oliventino ou português alentejano oliventino, que tem superestrato espanhol, mas que não é portunhol. Vejam "Jimões na chuné" (procurem no google, porque não me permitem pôr ligações aqui). [ jimoesnachune.sapo.pt ]

Também existe o fronteiriço, na América do Sul, entre o Brasil e o Uruguai, não é?

O portunhol é um espanhol falado por portugueses que não sabem espanhol ou um português falado por espanhóis que não sabem português. Algo assim. Já vimos que a wikipédia e outros deram informação certa.

Mas o portunhol acaba sendo língua franca. Quer dizer, acaba por ser mais uma língua. Acontece que ainda não existiu (acho) uma geração de falantes nativos, o que faria com que fosse uma língua crioula.

Saudades da península Ibérica.


----------



## Outsider

Ibérico said:
			
		

> Eu conheco mas é o português oliventino ou português alentejano oliventino, que tem superestrato espanhol, mas que não é portunhol. Vejam "Jimões na chuné" (procurem no google, porque não me permitem pôr ligações aqui). [ jimoesnachune.sapo.pt ]


Bem vindo ao fórum. 
Parece que em Barrancos há um fenómeno semelhante.


----------



## Ibérico

Obrigado, ó Ousider!  

Eu sou catalão oliventino. Em Olivença o português morre.

Em Barrancos falam português alentejano com sotaque andaluz. Parece que isso será porque têm substrato espanhol (andaluz), porque muitos barranquenhos têm origens andaluzas.

Mas com os forasteiros falam português mais padrão. Aliás, eu consegui que uns velhinhos me falassem barranquenho quando lá fui.


----------



## Outsider

Ibérico said:
			
		

> Eu sou catalão oliventino.


Quer dizer que migrou da Catalunha para Olivença?


----------



## Ibérico

Sou filho e neto de oliventinos.
Nasci na Catalunha, onde moro.
Só morei dois anos (1995-97) em Olivença, mas vou lá com frequência.


----------



## Outsider

Ah, claro, eu devia ter olhado com atenção para o seu perfil. Muito interessante!


----------



## Cecilio

Una curiosidad, Ibérico, la bandera que luces en tu avatar, ¿la has inventado tú, combinando la portuguesa con el escudo de la de España, o ya existía con anterioridad?


----------



## Tomby

O escudo de Portugal está colocado sobre a esfera armilar (em amarelo) que representa as descobertas marítimas através de todo o globo terrestre. O escudo (em vermelho e branco) contém as cinco quinas (em azul) que representam os cinco reis mouros vencidos em Ourique por D. Afonso Henriques. Os cinco pontos brancos que se vêem em cada quina representam as chagas de Jesus Cristo. Os sete castelos simbolizam os de Albufeira, Aljezur, Cacela, Castro Marim, Estombar, Paderne e Sagres tomados aos mouros por D. Afonso III. 
A anterior bandeira portuguesa (monárquica) era azul e branca.
Símbolos Nacionais Portugueses.
Cumprimentos!

-----
*Ibérico*: bem-vindo ao fórum.


----------



## Ibérico

Gracias a todos por la bienvenida.

Esa bandera es humorística, la saqué de la Inciclopedia en español (inciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Portugal).

No recibo los mensajes que se supone que mandan cuando los demás escribís aquí.


----------



## Outsider

É preciso inscrever-se. Pode fazê-lo no seu painel de controlo.


----------



## Ibérico

Já estou inscrito. Acontece que só às vezes é que recebo essas mensagens. Obrigado.


----------



## Gali

Creo que Portuñol significa mitad español, mitad portugués. Es decir algo escrito en portuñol es una mezcla de palabras en ambos idiomas.


----------



## maesecamara

Es el nombre que recibe la mezcla del portugues + el español. 

*Español + Portugues = Potunhol (ñ en portugues es nh )*
Español + Italiano = Itagnolo (ñ en italiano es gn)
Español + Inglés = Spanglish
Español + Catalan = Catañol

Y despues cosas como el Gallego y el Español que se llama CASTRAPO


----------



## Ricardo-BR

El portuñol riverense, también conocido como fronterizo, fronteiriço (portugués) o misturado, es un dialecto del portugués presente en la región norte del Uruguay.

h-t-t-p://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuñol_riverense


----------



## argentinodebsas

Hola, les dejo este video de una publicidad de una compañía de celulares de Argentina que hizo una especie de parodia de un argentino hablando portuñol. Es muy divertido.

youtube.com/watch?v=qB6GAEXdv4w

Saludos.


----------



## SandraPMarques

Honeypum said:


> En Argentina y en Brasil se hablan de "hablar portuñol" y "falar portunhol" respectivamente, refiriéndose a la mezcla de ambos lenguajes.
> 
> pergunta..vocês acham muitas diferências entre o "brasileiro" e o português do Portugal?



Existem várias diferenças tal como existem entre espanhol de Espanha e espanhol da América Latina (e até entre esses se encontram diferenças). Essas diferenças são não só de vocabulário mas também, e principalmente, de síntaxe. Talvez por causa disso os brasileiros têm dificuldade em perceber o português europeu quando falado. Pelo lado dos portugueses, mais habituados à sonoridade do português do Brasil (e outros) não é grande obstáculo mas a escrita...


----------



## KHALIFAH

EL Portunhol o Portuñol es algo que ojalá jamás sea oficial. En mi opinión es una jerga, sólo eso, que ni siquiera se podría considerar dialecto. Es un recurso mediocre que profundiza el desconocimiento mutuo de los dos idiomas. Desgraciadamente se le quiere a veces dar importancia con la excusa de que es espontáneo, silvestre y que por esa via se tienen que aceptar siempre los cambios históricos de la lengua. Me resisto!! Lo único que esos esperpentos lingüisticos dejan es la pauperización de las lenguas, o sino démosle un vistazo al spanglish.


----------



## SandraPMarques

KHALIFAH said:


> EL Portunhol o Portuñol es algo que ojalá jamás sea oficial. En mi opinión es una jerga, sólo eso, que ni siquiera se podría considerar dialecto. Es un recurso mediocre que profundiza el desconocimiento mutuo de los dos idiomas. Desgraciadamente se le quiere a veces dar importancia con la excusa de que es espontáneo, silvestre y que por esa via se tienen que aceptar siempre los cambios históricos de la lengua. Me resisto!! Lo único que esos esperpentos lingüisticos dejan es la pauperización de las lenguas, o sino démosle un vistazo al spanglish.



Creio que nada há que recear sobre uma possível oficialização do portunhol (ou do espanholês). Não é língua, nem dialecto, nem calão (jargão) sequer.
É só um modo de dois povos que têm línguas muito semelhantes se comunicarem mais facilmente. É instintivo para um português que está na presença de um espanhol falar com um pouco de sotaque e sabendo uma palavrita ou outra a utilize. É a simpatia a funcionar.


----------



## KHALIFAH

SandraPMarques said:


> *Creio que nada há que recear sobre uma possível oficialização do portunhol (ou do espanholês).* Não é língua, nem dialecto, nem calão (jargão) sequer.
> É só um modo de dois povos que têm línguas muito semelhantes se comunicarem mais facilmente. É instintivo para um português que está na presença de um espanhol falar com um pouco de sotaque e sabendo uma palavrita ou outra a utilize. *É a simpatia a funcionar*.


 
Ainda bem que é assim!!


----------



## Mangato

Para mi o portunhol e aquilo que resulta quando um espahol (eu) chega ao Brasil, e intenta falar a lingua do país. Mistura léxico e sintaxe sem regra nenhuma. O que acontece é que por mor da proximidade idiomática a gente entende e sorri.

_O senhor da pra entender_, _fala um portunhol muito bom_


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Para mi o portunhol e aquilo que resulta quando um espahol (eu) chega ao Brasil, e intenta falar a lingua do país. Mistura léxico e sintaxe sem regra nenhuma. O que acontece é que por mor da proximidade idiomática a gente entende e sorri.


 
Hehehe, a recíproca é verdadeira, Mangato. 
Te habrás fijado en el _bello_ portuñol que hablan los futbolistas brasileños en España, ¿o no?


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> Para mi o portunhol e aquilo que resulta quando um espahol (eu) chega ao Brasil, e intenta falar a lingua do país. Mistura léxico e sintaxe sem regra nenhuma. O que acontece é que por mor da proximidade idiomática a gente entende e sorri.
> 
> _O senhor da pra entender_, _fala um portunhol muito bom_


Peor todavía es la relación Argentina-Brasil ,cuando uno va al país del otro sigue hablando su lengua pero pronuncia las palabras con la tonada de los nativos , como si eso fuera a solucionar el problema.

Saludos


----------



## KHALIFAH

coquis14 said:


> Peor todavía es la relación Argentina-Brasil ,cuando uno va al país del otro *sigue hablando su lengua pero pronuncia las palabras como la tonada de los nativos* , como si eso fuera a solucionar el problema.
> 
> Saludos


 
Eso ya es portuñol avanzado!!!


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Hehehe, a recíproca é verdadeira, Mangato.
> Te habrás fijado en el _bello_ portuñol que hablan los futbolistas brasileños en España, ¿o no?


 
Com certeza


----------



## coolbrowne

"Mucho correcto"  amigo





matthawk127 said:


> entonces es algo parecido a "spanglish"...un cambio de codigos?


Yep! Thassit, dude!


----------



## Juh!

Hola buenas noches,

Sé que se no se puede escribir un texto en portugués y viertelo al español y listo! Pues ahí está la razón del portuñol...

Pero me gustaría saber si hay alguna trampa, al elegir las palavras para las tradución.

Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## Carfer

Meu caro, o portunhol é uma macaqueação do espanhol, e quando se trata de macaquear, cada um imita como sabe e pode. Se  não se conhece minimamente o idioma, só pode sair asneira, mesmo que se transformem todas as terminações em '_ão_' do português em '_ión_', '_mente_' em '_miente_' e tolices quejandas. Regras para o portunhol não há. O portunhol é, por natureza, um idioma pessoal em que cada um dos falantes é um dialecto.


----------

